# my new2 dwarf caimen is causeing me a bit of concern



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

hi 
im new to this part of the forum and im just after a bit of help
i went and picked up a baby dwarf caimen on thursday and so far i do not think he has ate any guppys locusts or pinkies i have oferd and he dosnet seem to move at all
is this just him settleing in or can something be rong?
are dwarfs useuly this lazy?

thanks ryan


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

well my shop has a dwarf and he's like a rock people thought he was fake so they put a sign up. maybe he's already being fed? but i don't keep them so just offering my opinion.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I might be able to help...
Have you a pic of the set up?

Age of the youngsters?
I need to know the...
Size of the home, food offered, area their home is located, species exactly, what temps, air and water, water conditioner used, types of fish in the tank.


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

my spec took atleast 3 weeks to take food 

fine now though and will eat anything you put in


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

they can be a bit stressy, so be patient let it settle in and take yer time, im sure it will take,


----------



## rt-reptilesandpets (Aug 17, 2008)

hi 
thanks for the replys evreyone 
so info about the setup etc
he/she is in a 3 ft fish tank in my only room because i live in a studio flat he has about 3-4 inches of water with no substarte on the bottom on one end i have a exo terre cave to create sa land are above this is a 60 basking spot i also have in the water a tank heater set to 80 f i have a small fluval 1 filter in there that gives of a little bit of curent but not alot there is a fair amount of fake plants in there that he spend all of his time in. im not 1 hundred percent of his age but i no he is a youngster and was drove over from europe the weekend befor i collected him.

thanks for all the help guys and gals
ryan

(p.s. sorry about the spelling im not to great with stuff like that)


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Once there's plenty of places to hide and not be seen they settle in better, once he/she gets the know of his new home he'll settle in, I found feeding from a dish raw meats much more successful than whole pinks and bugs, I had found that turning the temperature up in the water to 84 85 helped and they eat more. It was good to get them past the delicate stage.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

All of the above is great advice  

Although I'll add, I find awkward feeders much prefer to feed in the water than off a dish


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

i wont a caiman.its not fair(goes and cry's in a corner)


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

this is on of the animals i would love and i am thinking of geting when maybe at a later date when i have a perminant home. and a good area to house it in. got any pictures of yours?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Baby niles that struggle to feed are easy to fix.
Like the man said, lots of place to hide, and throw some bite sized live fish in the water, like guppy's. Usually gets them feeding right quick.
Should work for most crocodilians.


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

rt-reptilesandpets said:


> hi
> thanks for the replys evreyone
> so info about the setup etc
> he/she is in a 3 ft fish tank in my only room because i live in a studio flat he has about 3-4 inches of water with no substarte on the bottom on one end i have a exo terre cave to create sa land are above this is a 60 basking spot i also have in the water a tank heater set to 80 f i have a small fluval 1 filter in there that gives of a little bit of curent but not alot there is a fair amount of fake plants in there that he spend all of his time in. im not 1 hundred percent of his age but i no he is a youngster and was drove over from europe the weekend befor i collected him.
> ...


You must be having a laugh, keeping a dwarf caiman in a one room studio flat. Why not go the whole hog and get some nile crocs. You won't be able to keep either when they get a bit older!


----------

